

Google Announces Acquisition of Widevine - mikecane
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/on-demand-is-in-demand-weve-agreed-to.html

======
Simucal
This is right on the heels of Netflix announcing that their app would only be
available on a subset of the Android handsets (dependent on the carrier) due
to no built-in DRM.

So maybe Netflix will be getting their wish of a built-in DRM after all.

------
wmf
Prediction: Chrome gets DRM'ed WebM support and YouTube starts streaming
Hollywood movies.

------
jmm
What's with the language "agreed to acquire" over simply "acquired"?

~~~
wmf
It's possible for shareholders or the government to derail acquisitions; see
On2 and ITA for recent examples.

